# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Помогите пожалуйста вырезать песенку)))

## Inna19

Я наткнулась на видео и оно мне жутко в душу запало!))))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktNO-mG8YcE

Помогите пожалуйста найти, где можно скачать песенку которая в этом видео играет!)) 

или вырезать её...

Заранее огромное спасибо!))))

----------


## konstantin99

Держи, что сложного то перегнать в МР3 :confused:
http://file.qip.ru/file/118931177/e2...uTube_-__.html

----------

